# VGA cables producing blurry image?



## princeofnam (May 30, 2009)

I like to hook up my laptop to my 24 inch dell monitor via a VGA cable, but unlike my DVI connection with my computer, the laptop's output is fairly blurry. I assume this is because of signal degradation through the VGA cable. Is there any way to minimize this? an alternative besides DVI? my laptop doesn't have a port for it.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try a different and/or higher quality cable. It could also just be the monitor.


----------



## princeofnam (May 30, 2009)

do they sell higher grade VGA cables? pretty sure this is the monitor as well http://www.amazon.com/Dell-2407WFP-2407-WFP/dp/B000NKU5H0


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you tried more than one VGA cable? Does the monitor have any problems when used with another PC?


----------



## princeofnam (May 30, 2009)

i've tried three. they all blow pretty hard. i heard this is inevitable when using a VGA cable to display a resolution as high as 1920x1200. is that actually true?


----------



## princeofnam (May 30, 2009)

ah. good ol' auto-adjust


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's more likely a video card or monitor issue if swapping cables didn't help.


----------

